# New Questions



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Did anyone ever just get stuck in their head the thought that I am not me Or I am not real and it scares you to death? I don't feel like myself... How do you get rid of this ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

When I find out, you'll be the first know


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

You can't get rid of the symptoms. Absolutely no way. I spent a very long time trying (wow, what a trip it's been!) You have to get rid of the problems BEHIND the symptoms.

For example, say that underneath it all you have some issues with your family. Or the way you interact with people. Or something else that is a normal every day issue...

But those things, in order to fix, would require YOU to do silly things like be embarassed, lose your pride, lose your sense of vengeance, etc.

NO, you think. I WOULD RATHER NEVER TALK TO THAT PERSON AGAIN.

(this is just an example of a problem. your "problems" could be something else)

But basically because you are SO unwilling to see something about yourself, your brain is producting scary symptoms. You've basically told your brain "I don't want to think about [real life problem]" So your brain kept bringing it up and bringing it up and was eventually like "Okay. You dont' have to think about that problem. But in order for me to keep you from EVER thinking about it I'm going to create some new obsessions and symptoms for you. That way you will be so goddamned busy trying to fix these feelings of being unreal or dead, that you will never HAVE to focus on that silly little real life problem again." and you're like "Well why do you have to replace the real life problem wtih symptoms? Can't I just totally blank it out?"

No. Your brain cannot get over or rid of major unresolved issues. You're "avoiding the reality" of having to face these things, and so your brain kind of makes a metaphor of it...since you refuse to face reality, then your brain is like "ok, everything is not real". Because you're contradicting yourself somehow.

Go to therapy, talk about the stuff going on in your life. It's the only way out.

(Also, i have a feeling this is where the "special" feeling comes from..."I'm too smart/beautiful/intelligent/busy" to think about those real life problems...just means you're really afraid of them)


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Also, remember that you can NOT get rid of the symptoms themselves because the symptoms are not REAL. They are a RESULT of a set of psychological problems.

Once you really discover yourself and your "issues", then the symptoms will go away. Because you won't need to HIDE from yourself anymore. There will be no need for scary symptoms to block out parts of you or your life when you can face it all. You must learn to do that.

Some things you might want to focus on for right now:

Are there thoughts/parts of you that you "block out"?
Do you have very black and white/right and wrong/good and bad thinking?
Are you able to swallow your pride and forgive people and accept them as human beings?

start there.


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you for caring enough to write and explain. I hope to discover that which I am so afraid to face.

Thank you once again


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Does anyone just totally loose it from this,, or is this just a unnecessary fear that eventually your identity will totally disappear and that you will become somebody locked up in the assylum...

Sorry if my questions are stupid,, but I am trying to learn for myself what to expect from this.


----------



## ShaneSutherly (Jan 12, 2005)

There is no chance of you losing your identity, but your mind is making you believe that you will. Dp causes anxiety, which then makes you think about dp and what can happen to you. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

that fear is shared by almost all of us. it is one of the most common symptoms of dr/dp. i'm pretty sure the fear is totally groundless. i don't think there are any people that have had to be institutionalized from dp/dr. i know some people, however, have institutionalized themselves.

as for me, when ever i feel really derealized, i always feel like my mind is going to snap into insanity if i ever let go.


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks very much for your understanding and posting a reply, I really appreciate it....THis is new to me and just trying to absorb as much information


----------

